# Biggest Rims for 89 Sentra?



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

What is the biggest size wheels that can be put on a 89 sentra. I have some 16s on it now with 2" lowering springs. The guy at the rims shop is saying I can put 17 & 18s on the sentra. Does anyone have 17 or 18s on their sentra? What is the difference in driving with the bigger wheels?


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

officialhb said:


> What is the biggest size wheels that can be put on a 89 sentra. I have some 16s on it now with 2" lowering springs. The guy at the rims shop is saying I can put 17 & 18s on the sentra. Does anyone have 17 or 18s on their sentra? What is the difference in driving with the bigger wheels?


^^^ i heard the most you can do is 16, cuz any higher u could cut the tires from curved outline. Plus if you lowered it, i dont see how u can do 17 or even 18. Hey do you have a pic of your lowered sentra, i would like to see that. I wanna lower mines but i wanna see how it looks first.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

be careful of the width and offset too.
I have a set of 15x7 rims that don't fit on my sentra or datsun because they need some custom spacers.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

officialhb said:


> What is the difference in driving with the bigger wheels?


If they're wider, you improve traction. If the tires have a lower aspect ratio than stock (which they will with 18's) you get less roll on the sidewalls when cornering which improves handling. It'll also make your engine work harder trying to turn them unless you get lightweight wheels. Your speedometer might also be thrown off by the difference in wheel size unless you maintain OEM overall diameter


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

b11, i believe u can get spacers from pepboys unless 1/4" spacer is a bit thick for your needs. arithmetic u wont notice the drop all that much depending on how u do it . most people are going with springs but there have been some that have found coilovers that work. it all depends on what your going for .


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i need 1"+ i have someone out here that makes custom spacers/lug adaptors, so i need to hit them up when i get to the point that wheels are necissary.
anyone need funky spacers/lug adaptors: http://www.wheeladaptor.com/


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

*Here is my Sentra...*



Arithmetic said:


> ^^^ i heard the most you can do is 16, cuz any higher u could cut the tires from curved outline. Plus if you lowered it, i dont see how u can do 17 or even 18. Hey do you have a pic of your lowered sentra, i would like to see that. I wanna lower mines but i wanna see how it looks first.



here is my sentra. the rear is lower than the front, i like the lowered look alot better than the stock.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/323642


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^nice car :cheers:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

officialhb said:


> here is my sentra. the rear is lower than the front, i like the lowered look alot better than the stock.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/323642



:topic: but hey where did you get those mirrors?? those are sick.....


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ebay my friend, ebay. they were all over ebay for about 6 months. i dont know about now since the days of sourcing parst for the b12 are officially over


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

I have pictures of B12 on 17"s looks great!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

officialhb said:


> What is the biggest size wheels that can be put on a 89 sentra. I have some 16s on it now with 2" lowering springs. The guy at the rims shop is saying I can put 17 & 18s on the sentra. Does anyone have 17 or 18s on their sentra? What is the difference in driving with the bigger wheels?


 It all depends on who you are (ricer or not) if you're into looks minus performance or whatever. If you're into building a performance machine, I would recommend not exceeding 15x7s or at worst 16x7 because a good suspension setup such as the one I have on this car won't allow anything else. But if you're a young ricer, leave the suspension stock and go for your 17's and you definitely will be slow for sho'!




























This one is definitely show and plenty of smack and go!

Dee


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

This one is definitely show and plenty of smack and go!

Dee[/QUOTE]
Heck mine is full of smack & sit! I will mail you my pic, though I think I have already?  HEY FLUFFIE, :fluffy: -WHAT,  Mail the pic to Dee, :fluffy: -o.k. dammit stop buggin me,  thank Fluff!, :fluffy: -GET LOST slow driver.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

87SENTRASE said:


> This one is definitely show and plenty of smack and go!
> 
> Dee


Heck mine is full of smack & sit! I will mail you my pic, though I think I have already?  HEY FLUFFIE, :fluffy: -WHAT,  Mail the pic to Dee, :fluffy: -o.k. dammit stop buggin me,  thank Fluff!, :fluffy: -GET LOST slow driver.[/QUOTE] Here's one for the road:


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

-That was good, I'll take MORE for the road please. 
:fluffy: -Me too
 -Fluffs being greedy
:fluffy: -U R 2
We have to hook up our B's one day and shoot pics we still gotta get in the mag!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> Heck mine is full of smack & sit! I will mail you my pic, though I think I have already?  HEY FLUFFIE, :fluffy: -WHAT,  Mail the pic to Dee, :fluffy: -o.k. dammit stop buggin me,  thank Fluff!, :fluffy: -GET LOST slow driver.


 Here's one for the road:








[/QUOTE]got what u need ,dee. let me know_Diaz


----------

